# Illegal to pass out tracts?



## Craig (Jun 7, 2007)

Some us from my church were sharing the gospel at a State metro park here in Toledo...a park ranger told us that passing out tracts was against the rules of the public park and that asking people if we could have a few minutes of their time was even a grey area.

Does anybody know if this is correct? He described it as "harassment" and I assured him we weren't going to _harass_ anyone...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 7, 2007)

Craig said:


> Some us from my church were sharing the gospel at a State metro park here in Toledo...a park ranger told us that passing out tracts was against the rules of the public park and that asking people if we could have a few minutes of their time was even a grey area.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is correct? He described it as "harassment" and I assured him we weren't going to _harass_ anyone...



It's only legally harrassment if you persist after they say no. At least that's how I understand it. Asking someone to converse or asking them if they want a tract is not harrasment.


----------



## Herald (Jun 7, 2007)

Some questions to ask:

Are the rules for use of the park published? Signage for all to see?

Is the prohibition against solicitation? Often anti-solicitation laws/ordinances have been used to stifle the 1rst Ammendment.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 7, 2007)

Craig said:


> Some us from my church were sharing the gospel at a State metro park here in Toledo...a park ranger told us that passing out tracts was against the rules of the public park and that asking people if we could have a few minutes of their time was even a grey area.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is correct? He described it as "harassment" and I assured him we weren't going to _harass_ anyone...



Well, I have serious suspicions about this. Check the things Bill mentioned, and even more, find out if the prohibitions have been applied to other groups, such as political groups. If not, then it is a clear equal protection case.

If you had asked this 4 years ago, I'd say there was no question you have the right to do what you are doing. It has gotten a little fuzzier since then. If it is an organized group, then there may be a legitimate permit requirement.

If you really want to press the issue, email the ACLJ. They have affiliate attorneys in all the states who know the local laws.


----------



## Raj (Jun 8, 2007)

*this happens in US...*



Craig said:


> Some us from my church were sharing the gospel at a State metro park here in Toledo...a park ranger told us that passing out tracts was against the rules of the public park and that asking people if we could have a few minutes of their time was even a grey area.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is correct? He described it as "harassment" and I assured him we weren't going to _harass_ anyone...




My friends we had been asked to leave the park for tracts distribution in our city not by authorities but by Hindu fundamentalists. They passed bad commnets on our girls team, threatend not to come again.

In Nepal about 9 years ago passing tracts was an offence but believers did it secretly, after distribution they disappeared. some were caught and were put in jail, I know some who suffered in Jail. Now its free by God's grace.

when we hear of US..the country of Puritans, the country of freedom...it makes sad to know, the freedom which was meant for the very gospel and people, has been abused and passes laws like this. Satan trying his best in different forms.

Oh DEEP IN MY HEART I DO BELIEVE-WE SHALL OVER COME SOME DAY..


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 9, 2007)

Sad


----------

